# HELP! my stereo shuts off when i hit the brake!



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

When i let off the brake in my 66 impala my aftermarket stereo shuts off and comes back on immediately. 
It used to happen when i hit the brake now it does it when i let off.
Also when i turn on the lights it shuts off 
sometimes and my voltmeter trips out for a 
second and jumps down, gas gauge stops 
Working and it say high beams are on and theyre not
This radio thing only happens sometimes and
Seems as if it happens less when the car has been running or is warm
Any help?


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

Somebody please gimme just a minute! 
Lol


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Where is it grounded, powered, and constant +?


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

Grounded to steering column, power to battery and spliced with headlights , constant?


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

ground to something solid...


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

I had it ground to a screw that went the floorboard and it shutoff when i touched the brake or pushed it... wherrs the best place to ground it?


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

ground where something else is grounded. Where are you getting your 12v from?


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

From the battery...i believe everything is grounded to the fuse box


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I assume you have a switched 12v source independant from any other accessaries.


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

Its spliced with headlights and has a 20 amp fuse in-line to the battery


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

you need to grab a dedicated switched 12v source. There is probably an open spot on your fuse board.


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

is useing your lighter for a constant good or is it better to run off the Batt? on mine the tail lights wont work ..after looking at it theirs a wire to fuse box and lighter..


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Directly from your battery is always best as long as you install a fuse/holder no longer then 6"s from the battery itself.


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

I think you need to change your brake pads.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

I would change where u r getting power from. U can have the constant ran from battery and te memory one ran to ur ignition wire


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Constant ---->Battery fused
Radio turn on --->Ignition fused
Ground to the body of the car.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Ur getting them directly from the fuses?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

I got a similar problem but mine shuts off when I apply the brake pedal? If I turn on the blinker and hit the brake pedal it doesnt do it. Shits been messing with me for a while, hell I re ran all dedicated wire to eliminate the stock radio wiring and it still does it?:dunno:


----------



## *Queen Beezie* (Aug 16, 2009)

i had same problem on my 65 chevelle wagon it was because there was no body ground (from the body to the frame) put a ground on cleared up a few problems


----------

